# What do you feed your rats for breakfast/supper



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

Just looking for new ideas on what to give my girls for breakfast and supper. 

Lately I've been giving organic oats (no sugar at all) heated up and drained, then a bit of canned corn and a tiny bit of coconut oil and mix it all together. And for the other meal I'll give 1/4 of a medallion piece of banana. But they get bored of the same things easily so I need more ideas. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

Have you tried roasted sweet potato? My guys love it. If you don't want to cook it in the oven you can microwave one for about 3 minutes, flip it over and cook it another 3 minutes or until its soft. If you don't like sweet potato you can always freeze the portion of cooked sweet potato they can't eat within a couple days. It's very good for them. My guys won't eat the skin for some reason lol. 

Roasted squashes are also a favorite. They also like quinoa, I've given some from my own dinner a couple times. 

You don't even have to heat the oats up, mix 1 part oats, 1 part liquids (yogurt, milk, or juice), a little chia and flax meal (optional), maybe add some nuts or dried fruits and let it soak over night, I make it for myself to eat and sometimes make a batch for the boys, it's good for about a week in the fridge. 

My guys even like fresh salad (Romaine, Spinach). And broccoli, they love broccoli, I hung a piece from the top of their cage and watched them stand to grab at it.
But they hate celery, they also hate canned pumpkin, but love fresh pumpkin. Spoiled brats.


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

I haven't thought of sweet potatoes! For some reason I thought it was on the list of things that were bad for them but maybe that's when it's raw? Regardless, I shall try that!

Are cantaloupes and watermelons good for them also? What about kiwis?


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

Yeah, sweet potato is only bad if it's raw. 
Cantaloupe, watermelon, and kiwi are all fine too, I'm sure they would love them!


----------

